# Warnng do not let your pup near kerosene ... :)



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Zeus was christening his new fenced in yard. One of my childhood friend's made an epic photo shop pic. Thought you guys would enjoy


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL thats a really well done photo edit


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's great  Great job on the pic Love it


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll ... poor boy its humiliating enough pooping with an audience lol but that pic is hysterical ! thanks for sharing


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahaha, I took a pic of Thrall pooping last winter in the snow. I plan for it to be my christmas card this year, I'm gonna photo shop in a santa hat and put the caption "What's in your stocking?"


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: Great pic!Thanks!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL hilarious!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! Thats a good one! My dogs do that for reals tho


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Hahahahahah awesome!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

HA! ROFL! Love it! :rofl:


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha! Very funny!

And that is a BEAUTIFUL yard you've got there! Dang! That fence looks great too! If you don't mind me asking, how much did that fencing cost ya? How many panels did you need to get? What are the measurements of the panels? I'm going to be doing my fence very soon, so I just want to get an idea. Thanks!  You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

AdrianVall said:


> Haha! Very funny!
> 
> And that is a BEAUTIFUL yard you've got there! Dang! That fence looks great too! If you don't mind me asking, how much did that fencing cost ya? How many panels did you need to get? What are the measurements of the panels? I'm going to be doing my fence very soon, so I just want to get an idea. Thanks!  You can PM me if you'd like.


Thanks! ... It's a board on board cedar fence (that I eventually will stain to prevent from turning gray) with pine posts. Six feet all around, single gate in the back, double gate in the front, and I think the total perimeter length was 208 feet and it cost us $4400. We paid cash so we got a bit of a discount. Let me know if you need any more info.

I'll find a few more pics that are a little more presentable.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Zeus showing off his lightning bolt. We actually named him before we saw his bolt. He was so wrinkly we didn't see it until about two weeks after we got him.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Zeus blending in with his background. He has so many looks.


----------

